# Becoming bald



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

BoBo, my crow has been moulting for quite some time. All the new feathers are coming out very nicely. The only problem now is those on his head. 

He's getting bald. Half of his head area and neck are getting bare. No new feathers have sprouted since 2 months ago.

Causes?  

Dietary? He's getting multi-vits, wheat germ, meat stuff, tofu, fruits, etc. 

Stress? Don't look as though he's under stress. He's not into feather picking and looks happy, especially when I'm around.

Parasites? Can the mites or whatever just attack half of his head and not the rest of the body?

What can be the problem?

Beanie is almost done with her moulting although both of them started around the same time.

Suzanna


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Sue,

Pigeons sometimes get blood sucking mites at areas on their necks and head where they can't get to and pick at. I had a rescue with such problem it. He was perfectly feathered everywhere except the neck, and the bald area kept growing.

Can you use a product like Scatt on a crow?... because if you can I would certainly try it, as it will take care of the problem if it is mites.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi Sue,
> 
> 
> Can you use a product like Scatt on a crow?... because if you can I would certainly try it, as it will take care of the problem if it is mites.



I don't see why not. And yes, I would use it

Reti


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

*Thanks*

for your replies.

I'll go looking for Scatt.

What are the other options besides Scatt? I don't remember seeing this around when I visit the bird shops here.

Meanwhile, I've scheduled for BoBo to see a vet - mainly for his balding problem and an annual health check. I know he'll be stressed.  


Suzanna


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You can order it by mail, or find another product like it that has moxidectin in it.

Some of the pigeon supply houses also carry it, check your local bird pet shop also.

http://www.pets-megastore.com.au/pr...id=13&osCsid=478e0f8b47e1bb8caf2e8cee5ff92eff


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

SueC said:


> for your replies.
> 
> I'll go looking for Scatt.
> 
> ...


If he does have to go to the vet, you might try giving him some chamomile tea before, or crush some lavender around his carrier. I use the lavender for my parrot and cockatiel when they're in a stress-situation (i.e. vet or moving). Treesa has suggested the chamomile in the past, which I've only used for rats but she says it's great for birds too.  Good luck to Bobo and you.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Anyway your Vet could take a "scraping" and check for mites???


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Shi, that is a good suggestion. I was just an hour or so ago reading about mites and the scraping procedure.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Sue, 

Sorry to hear about Bobo going "bald", I hope it's nothing serious. I can't remember or not whether this is normal for crows. I belong to a crow list in yahoo groups and I seem to remember lots of pictures of crows that had naked heads for awhile during the moult.

Has Bobo moulted before and did this happen then? 

You should join the crow group, they might be able to help you figure this out. I'd post your question myself but it might be just as easy if you did yourself, here's the address: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/crows/

Otherwise, the members have given you some good advice if there is a mite problem.

Good luck and let us know if he improves.


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

*Thanks again!*

Thanks everyone for your advice.

I'll get BoBo to the vet first and get him to do the scraping. Gee, BoBo is never going to like that. Not expecting mites though, as BoBo was given Ivomectin (spell?) last year. He's an indoor bird since then.

Will post again on the prognosis.

Suzanna


----------

